# World cup final 2014 superiorpeptide.com promo --- check it out!



## Elvia1023 (Jul 12, 2014)

*WORLD CUP FINAL 2014 SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM PROMO*


We decided to reward those that jump right away on our sales. Therefore here we go from 30 to 50% OFF entire store.

*50% OFF COUPON CODE: 50OFF50USE*
(50 coupons available)

*40% OFF COUPON CODE: 40OFF100USE*
(100 coupons available)

*30% OFF COUPON CODE: 30OFF250USE*
(250 coupons available)

That's it, super simple!
50 lucky people will get 50% OFF
100 lucky people will get 40% OFF
250 lucky people will get 30% OFF​


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 12, 2014)

Great deal. First come first serve as we have limited numbers for each code. Get the 50% off whilst you can... it won't be there long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Use the following link to get to the site...

http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------



## jxxbrown (Jul 13, 2014)

*No joke on the discount*

This is for real, 50% off, will be testing the product once I receive it and will report back.

Great pricing!



Elvia1023 said:


> *WORLD CUP FINAL 2014 SUPERIORPEPTIDE.COM PROMO*
> 
> 
> We decided to reward those that jump right away on our sales. Therefore here we go from 30 to 50% OFF entire store.
> ...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 14, 2014)

Just realized I shouldn't have posted this promo in this section. Jxxbrown thanks for using us and please let us know how you find the products.


----------



## JJB1 (Jul 15, 2014)

*This is the perfect opportunity to try us out.


We still have 40% off coupons left.


Hurry, these won't last!


PLEASE CLICK MY BANNER TO GO TO THE WEBSITE


40% discount code is 40OFF100USE*


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 15, 2014)

just used one.... thanks guys


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 15, 2014)

There are still 40% coupons left. After the 100 are taken it will go down to 30% off. 40% can be used for any product we sell including the bulk peptide section were you get 25 vials for an already low price. Some massive savings to be made now.

40% off at Superior.com= 40OFF100USE

Use this link to get to the site...

http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 15, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> just used one.... thanks guys



you won't be disappointed, these guys deliver!!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 17, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> you won't be disappointed, these guys deliver!!!



Thank you


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm taking the prami prebed now, so far so good 0.1mgs a night didn't get sick.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you to the 150 people who have used as recently 


30OFF250USE 


http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 18, 2014)

No thank you guys.... everything came fast and after dosing the rats I'm 100 percent sure it gtg


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 18, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> No thank you guys.... everything came fast and after dosing the rats I'm 100 percent sure it gtg



Thank you. What are you researching?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 18, 2014)

Clen and keto.... going to drop some more fat.  See if I can get the six pack instead of the four pack my rat has now


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 18, 2014)

Your rat is going to be shredded to shit man. Good quality shit here I believe in these guys and their products, everything has been smooth since day one. Stuff is potent, I fucked up the other day and accidentally took 500mcgs of mt2 instead of 250. I got soo flush and immediately threw up. 250 usually hits me hard and I get flushed,  so 500 was a blast. Now im trying to figure out how to lighten up im changing races even tho I dose it once a week.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 19, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Your rat is going to be shredded to shit man. Good quality shit here I believe in these guys and their products, everything has been smooth since day one. Stuff is potent, I fucked up the other day and accidentally took 500mcgs of mt2 instead of 250. I got soo flush and immediately threw up. 250 usually hits me hard and I get flushed,  so 500 was a blast. Now im trying to figure out how to lighten up im changing races even tho I dose it once a week.



I would dose it 100mcg eod if you don't mind the pinning. I am having a break but gonna restart MT2 very soon. I sent you a pm 

Yeah I tried our clen and it was great 

My new fav is MK-677..that with cjc-dac would be a dream cycle!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 20, 2014)

Didn't get a pm from u brother?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 20, 2014)

Some guy on another forum just gave us this review...

''20mg/day of GW1516 my buddy and I are both dropping body fat.  
Clen is dosed strong 
Prami is keeping away all gyno
Viagra and Cialis puts me at my full potential
Exemestane keeping all estrogenic side effects away--- if you're still using adex you need to get serious. 
Superior products are seriously great.  Sending tons of people to the site for their research needs.''

Guys all those products are included in the 30% off promo.

30OFF250USE 

http://www.superiorpeptide.com/119.html


----------

